
Google’s Proposed Chrome Changes Would Cripple Ad Blockers, Other Extensions - mocko
https://www.extremetech.com/internet/284424-googles-proposed-chrome-changes-would-cripple-ad-blockers-other-extensions
======
monkpit
Chrome or chromium?

Edit: the linked article references both products within the first paragraph,
but the ArsTechnica article it cites explicitly mentions chrome only.

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/google-planning-
chan...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/google-planning-changes-to-
chrome-that-could-break-ad-blockers/)

~~~
coolspot
Both. It is change to whole extensions sub-system. Initiated inside Chromium,
but applies to all Chromium-based browsers including Chrome.

~~~
monkpit
Interesting. The discussion on the other thread clears up quite a lot. Thanks

------
coolspot
It was discussed on HN 2 days ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477)

